# Failed to synchronize suunto ambit with movescount



## black_fx_35 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just took my brand new Ambit out of the box, logged in to Movescount and downloaded Moveslink, installed it, connected the Ambit to the USB cable and attempted to add it to moveslink. Except I received the "failed to synchronize suunto ambit with movescount" error message. When I log into Movescount, it does nto show any devices have been connected. Any ideas on what I should do to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

What operating system are you running..Windows 7???? Restart your computer and try it again.

See if the faq help you out...
http://www.movescount.com/faq


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Haven't seen that either. What do you see after moveslink2 says 'Verifying device'? Got a screenshot of it?

Any chance you got moveslink and not moveslink2?


----------



## black_fx_35 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have a feeling it has something to do with being behind a firewall in the office. Will try from home tonight and let you know if it works or not. Thanks.


----------



## black_fx_35 (Mar 28, 2012)

As I suspected, it must have had something to do with the firewall in the office. I was able to successfully connect/synchronize while at home. Now to read the manual and figure out how to use the device!!! Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## Axi (Mar 21, 2013)

o.k. a year old posting but I haven't found anything anywhere else.
Is there any solution for Moveslink to enter a proxy or something similar?
There must be a possibility to connect to movescount with moveslink also if I am behind a firewall.
thx
©a-x-i


----------



## byasini (Feb 28, 2013)

Axi said:


> o.k. a year old posting but I haven't found anything anywhere else.
> Is there any solution for Moveslink to enter a proxy or something similar?
> There must be a possibility to connect to movescount with moveslink also if I am behind a firewall.
> thx
> ©a-x-i


Are you living in Iran?
I asked as Iran has filtered you tube and movescount has some adv from you tube.
Try https proxues like proxifier.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axi (Mar 21, 2013)

No, not in Iran - Austria. But if I try to connect moveslink in my office the problem is the firewall of my company.
Because I sometimes make some moves during my work, I want to transfer them immediately afterwards.
But no problem, I can transfer them at home, I only thought there would be a nicer solution.

thx
©a-x-i


----------



## byasini (Feb 28, 2013)

Axi said:


> o.k. a year old posting but I haven't found anything anywhere else.
> Is there any solution for Moveslink to enter a proxy or something similar?
> There must be a possibility to connect to movescount with moveslink also if I am behind a firewall.
> thx
> ©a-x-i


If you have enough permission try proxifier. It uses https and socks and has the ability to pass through firewall.


----------



## gsol (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi I have the same problem with my new suunto ambit2. After connection to movescount the watch starts download new firmware from movescount www. (29.08.2013 day of release Version 1.1.37), and shortly after stop working.

I follow a few advice find on www but no one solved my problem. 
I try to reinstall software in different ways on windows XP, 7pro, and Macbook air without success.

SUUNTO support seems to ignore my official request (TT125746, TT129483), I have new watch and can not use it. So don't have idea if this is a suunto firmware problem or just hardware&#8230;
Maybe one can have some advice?
In log file I found some remarks, so it is clear that problems are in write information to suunto&#8230;
---------- 2013-09-22
[14:31:52] [INFO] SyncService: check log rotate
[14:31:52] [INFO] Komposti v1.6.20
[14:31:52] [INFO] Using config file C:\Users\Grzegorz\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0\Data\JLNRT0DX.O0L\PCV7HAEN.OYC\move..tion_4ff31e5e5d0c235a_0001.0001_e72510af2138f520\Data\Devices.xml
[14:31:52] [INFO] SyncService: started
[14:31:52] [INFO] SyncService::downloadSGEE
[14:31:53] [INFO] SyncService::downloadSGEE done
[14:32:58] [INFO] Vendor name: Suunto
[14:32:58] [INFO] Product name: Ambit
[14:32:58] [INFO] Serial: 8DA509510D000300
[14:32:58] [INFO] Device firmware version: 1.5.14
[14:32:58] [INFO] SyncService: checking for firmware update
[14:33:36] [INFO] SyncService: firmwareUpdate forced
[14:33:36] [INFO] SyncService: firmwareUpdate: backup settings from device
[14:33:36] [INFO] SyncService: failed to sync settings with Movescount, custom modes/routes will be lost after update
[14:33:37] [INFO] SyncService: preparing device for firmware update
[14:34:02] [INFO] Vendor name: Suunto
[14:34:02] [INFO] Product name: BSL
[14:34:02] [INFO] Serial: 8DA509510D000300
[14:34:23] [INFO] SyncService: starting firmware update
[14:37:56] [INFO] SyncService: firmware update done, continuing to setting restore. (213.000000 seconds)
[14:37:56] [INFO] SyncService: Resetting device...
[14:38:31] [INFO] Vendor name: Suunto
[14:38:31] [INFO] Product name: Ambit
[14:38:31] [INFO] Serial: 8DA509510D000300
[14:38:52] [INFO] SyncService: firmwareUpdate: restoring settings to device
[14:38:52] [ERROR] clearRoutes: Error in write: TASK_RESULT_ERROR
[14:38:52] [INFO] BluebirdDevice: saveDevice: Not saving custom modes to device because they are not available (no changes in Movescount)
[14:38:52] [INFO] BluebirdDevice: saveDevice: Not saving rules to device because they are not available (no changes in Movescount)
[14:38:52] [INFO] SyncService: Setting device time to 2013-09-22T14:38:52
[14:38:52] [INFO] SyncService: no post-update sync because Movescount did not work with us
[14:38:52] [INFO] SyncService::updateSGEE starting
[14:38:52] [INFO] SyncService::updateSGEE size: 72488 bytes, date: 2013-Sep-22
[14:38:52] [INFO] SyncService::updateSGEE did not find valid old sgee, update
[14:44:00] [ERROR] BluebirdDevice::updateSgee: write failed: TASK_RESULT_PORT_ERROR
[14:44:00] [ERROR] SyncService:updateSGEE failed, retrying...
[14:44:05] [ERROR] BluebirdDevice::updateSgee: write failed: TASK_RESULT_PORT_ERROR
[14:44:05] [ERROR] SyncService:updateSGEE failed, retrying...
[14:44:10] [ERROR] BluebirdDevice::updateSgee: write failed: TASK_RESULT_PORT_ERROR
[14:44:10] [ERROR] SyncService:updateSGEE failed, retrying...
[14:44:15] [ERROR] BluebirdDevice::updateSgee: write failed: TASK_RESULT_PORT_ERROR
[14:44:15] [ERROR] SyncService:updateSGEE failed, retrying...
[14:44:20] [ERROR] BluebirdDevice::updateSgee: write failed: TASK_RESULT_PORT_ERROR
[14:44:20] [ERROR] SyncService:updateSGEE failed, giving up.
[14:44:26] [INFO] SyncService: firmware update completed.




*Failed to synchronize suunto ambit with movescount*


----------



## ropits (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi

The problem is that Moveslink tries to connect directly to the IP of its server, this is not allowed by most corporate network systems for security reasons, on those systems all IP traffic needs to go thru a proxy server. The way most devices and programs solve this is being able to configure the proxy server. This is a very basic thing in any device that connects to the internet but this feature is not available in Moveslink so nothing can be done. We need to wait Suunto releases a new version of Moveslink. It would be great having something for an Android tablet but this is probably asking too much.

Workaround is to install Moveslink to a home computer that connects directly to the internet, or buy a Garmin.

By the way, I need to send my 6-months old Suunto Ambit to repair, probably to Finland, is the third time I sent a Suunto to repair. And they release an Ambit 2 just one year after releasing the Ambit making my watch obsolete. I think that the quality of those watches is just not good, the tools are very basic too, they invest the money in marketing.

See this post from Suunto support.

_Unfortunately, the data transfer does not work if your computer is connected to the Internet via a proxy server.
answered 8 months ago
Mihoko_from_Suunto
Suunto Suunto Movestick Mini: questions, answers, how to, FAQs, tips, advice, answers, buying guide_


----------

